# Suche Jemanden zum Werben



## MCT (10. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend

 

Ich mach es mal kurz:

 

Suche jemanden zum Werben auf dem Server "Azshara" Horde oder Kel Thuzad "Allianz",

 

Ich will den Exp Boost voll ausnutzen innerhalb der 3 Monate, auf beiden Servern jeweils eine Gilde vorhanden mit Familieren Umfeld.

 

Teamspeak Server gibt es ebenfalls

 

Mein BattleTag ist: Mct#2377.

 

Bei Intresse kann man sich ja über den Battletag oder den Thread hier melden


----------

